# Quota hunts for Wma.



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2011)

I got BF grant 1st hunt. Just checked my account. State park still pending.


----------



## Hobie246 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got DiLane on the 25th and 26th of Oct.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 2, 2011)

we got that hunt too so keep your bait out of our area


----------



## biker13 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe Kurz Oct 27-29.Anybody with any info on the WMA?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2011)

Which hunt di lane or BF?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 2, 2011)

Bfg


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2011)

Good deal. We will get together there.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 2, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Good deal. We will get together there.


Now you threatening me, have you seen how big Doodleflop is


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 2, 2011)

Our group got picked for the November hunt at Joe Kurz


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Now you threatening me, have you seen how big Doodleflop is


I don't have a clue but can he drag a deer?


----------



## JimDraper (Sep 2, 2011)

Clybel Nov. 17-19th


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the peidmont 2nd hunt.    

I selected wma hunts I knew I would not be drawn for. My wife is due any day now. Won't have time for much hunting this year, but I'll take the priority points!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 2, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Now you threatening me, have you seen how big Doodleflop is





GA DAWG said:


> I don't have a clue but can he drag a deer?



Does this mean Doodleflop is hearby the duly elected pall bearer for all Woodys members bucks ???


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 2, 2011)

1st Blanton....


Yeeeehaaaa !!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Does this mean Doodleflop is hearby the duly elected pall bearer for all Woodys members bucks ???


I think it does. Last one I killed there. Took us 3 hrs to cart him out. I'll Prolly need doodleflopper.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Does this mean Doodleflop is hearby the duly elected pall bearer for all Woodys members bucks ???


I 3rd the motion
For a backstrap he can carry a deer on his shoulders


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll help as long as the favor is returned. And I don't want to hear no whining when I shoot the Mac daddy beast!! Thanks partner for having my back when you shoot something I'll be at camp waiting to see it


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 2, 2011)

I get took take a hiatus from hunting the mountains. We got drawn on Joe Kurz Oct. 27-29


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 2, 2011)

I was drawn for Berry College Nov. 2-5


----------



## SPLIT PINE (Sep 2, 2011)

Di lane oct 12-15


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 2, 2011)

j_seph said:


> I 3rd the motion
> For a backstrap he can carry a deer on his shoulders



I've carried my bow had my stand strapped to my back and a strap tied to two does dragging them all at once. Of course that was when I was younger with more energy.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 2, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> I'll help as long as the favor is returned. And I don't want to hear no whining when I shoot the Mac daddy beast!! Thanks partner for having my back when you shoot something I'll be at camp waiting to see it


 See there folks!!!
I assumed he would have his 2 deer first morning and need something to do while he waited the other 2 days at camp for me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got 2nd email from DNR...Got picked
for the Dec Blanton Creek hunt too !!!!!

Nov 3-4
AND
Dec 8-9.....
2nd time I got picked for 2 Blanton Hunts...
I love that place...


----------



## ButcherTony (Sep 2, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I got BF grant 1st hunt. Just checked my account. State park still pending.


 i got rejected.....did you have a point


----------



## joshb311 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got Griffin Ridge. I got two emails for it, though. I hope it doesn't mean that I somehow got picked twice. I don't want to be losing my points I might need later.


----------



## RON WAITS (Sep 2, 2011)

Me and my son got OSSABAW (A) on OCT. 20-22


----------



## RON WAITS (Sep 2, 2011)

Me and my son received three emails each saying OSSABAW (A) on OCT. 20-22


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got BFG Nov. hunt.  Can't wait hope to bow hunt it couple times before.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 2, 2011)

Rejected for WMA and State Park!  Oh well, now I have some priority points for next year.


----------



## trevata (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnny Reb said:


> I was drawn for Berry College Nov. 2-5



me too . i never been there is it good ?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2011)

CHICKASAWHATCHEE on DEC. 15-17


----------



## jgriffi87 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got selected for Sapelo Nov 17-19.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

You were chosen for CHICKASAWHATCHEE on DEC. 1-3.


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Sep 2, 2011)

Pine Log Nov 16-19 
Is it going to be worth my time?


----------



## SCPO (Sep 2, 2011)

got rejected for joe kurz. since i don't live far from there guess i will have to ride roads and blow my horn. only kidding. with 2 rejections i might get drawn for 1 of the hunts next year. sure would like to see a honorary license hunt there. actually i would rather see the hlh for turkey. good luck to all that got drawn.


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 2, 2011)

di lane 2nd hunt. already know the area i am gonna hunt. thinkin bout goin this weekend and lookin around.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 2, 2011)

R b russell would love any help


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

goin ter ossybow!



T


----------



## SigEp614 (Sep 2, 2011)

got drawn for Sapelo October 20-22.  Anybody know why it starts on a thursday?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

SigEp614 said:


> got drawn for Sapelo October 20-22.  Anybody know why it starts on a thursday?



most of them start on a thursday. Or at least  a lot of them do. 

T


----------



## ridgestalker (Sep 2, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> Rejected for WMA and State Park!  Oh well, now I have some priority points for next year.



X2 next year.


----------



## johndrut (Sep 2, 2011)

Got Berry College Nov 2 -5...guess some bow season scouting is in order....unless you guys want to tell me all the hot spots


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 2, 2011)

Clybel late October hunt!!!!!  Woot!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> i got rejected.....did you have a point


Yes actually had 2 but only used 1. I hunted it 3 yrs in a row and skipped last yr. Getting after em again this year.


----------



## big cheez (Sep 2, 2011)

1st Blanton 4 me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! didnt even use my points...............


----------



## BowArrow (Sep 2, 2011)

My pardner and I were drawn for the Ossabaw archery hunt. If you see two old bald headed f---s age 73 & 76 that will be us. We began hunting the islands (Blackbeard, Sapelo, Ossabaw) in 1968 and every year we say that is our last island hunt but every fall the islands call us back. Two years ago, my pardner got the largest buck on Ossabaw.


----------



## jdrawdy (Sep 2, 2011)

I got Chickasaw Dec 1-3


----------



## duckbkr (Sep 2, 2011)

I got Sapelo A dec1-3 never been cant wait


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sapelo nov 3-5 A


----------



## samplespaul2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

i got berry college nov 30 -dec 3. first time applying and have know clue how quota hunts work can any one help


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy...Happy...Happy...

Blanton Creek Nov 3-5
Blanton Creek Dec 8-9
Chatt Bend State Park Dec 14-15


----------



## Cpanic222 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got picked for BFG.  Never been, in fact first quota hunt.  Anybody got and advice?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2011)

Got Dilane 12-15


----------



## BBowen (Sep 3, 2011)

I got Joe Kurz october 27-29


----------



## gutterman (Sep 4, 2011)

My brother and I got Joe Kurz too. Oct 27-29 
Saw a BIG deer and passed on several good deer three years ago.


----------



## timetohunt (Sep 4, 2011)

Joe Kurtz in November I will be studing the maps and aireal photos since I haven't been there before. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 5, 2011)

picked for griffin ridge oct 6,7,8 anyone got pointers for there pm gonna b camping


----------



## DSGB (Sep 6, 2011)

Got selected for the 1st Blanton Creek hunt, but rejected for FDR State Park.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Sep 16, 2011)

Blanton Creek Nov 3-5. was there this past turkey season, it was a awsome place. can't wait to sit on a ridge top!


----------



## justmejeff (Sep 18, 2011)

Pine Log-Very tough WMA.....On their map, it shows the main road to the check station and thats where 95% of hunters enter that WMA, but if you will go sign in then take that main road back out to 41 and take a right towards chatsworth (north), drive appx 6 miles and go in the back entrance the hunting is much better. If youre adamant on hunting near that main entrance then your odds are better if you hunt about a mile or so BEFORE you get to the kiosk to the left on that main entrance road.If you enter the WMA at the main entrance you will go up a hill then the road will start going downhill and around a few curves (stay left), the road will curve left and downhill, park at the bottom on the left by that creek. Walk about halfway back up that hill and enter the woods on the left, Find you a spot along that creek to the left and good luck.
Clybel- Right past the range on the left is a new road theyve cut in. Theres a pine thicket all the way down that road on the right side.This road is by far the "hottest" place to hunt on Clybel. The road is maybe 2 miles long and there are deer everywhere on this road.Another really awesome area on Clybel is where you turn right to go to the check station off the main road. As soon as you turn right take an immediate left up into that field. Park and walk away from that main road towards the woods. Once in the woods you will walk appx 75 yards or so and you will see several rock formations. Walk left at the rocks downhill about 40 or so yards and get ready. The campsite will be to your right a ways away. But I have harvested a few "BIG" daddys there.
Berry-Enter this WMA off of technology blvd before Fouche Gap road. My best advice to anyone on this WMA is to walk deep, deep deep into the woods here. It is fairly crowded and 95% of the hunters here will get into the woods about 20 or so minutes before sunrise and they will be no further than 200 yards into the woods. They will hunt until about 9 am then head for their vehicles. My advice, get in your hunting "spot" a good hour and a half before sunrise, take something to drink and snack on, and the further in the woods you go, the better your chances at one of Berrys monsters. As the other guys start rushing in they will push a ton of deer to you. Dont give up at 9 or 10, some of the best deer ive killed here were shot around 1 or 2 in the afternoon. Granted its a long drag out but well worth it.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (May 22, 2012)

BowArrow said:


> My pardner and I were drawn for the Ossabaw archery hunt. If you see two old bald headed f---s age 73 & 76 that will be us. We began hunting the islands (Blackbeard, Sapelo, Ossabaw) in 1968 and every year we say that is our last island hunt but every fall the islands call us back. Two years ago, my pardner got the largest buck on Ossabaw.



I think I was there too


----------

